# vibration



## spasm (30 Jul 2010)

Hi guys,

I was asked to make some lucet’s so thought a scroll saw was the machine I needed to make them I was loaned a Clark 18” scroll saw single speed, as I’ve never used a scroll saw wasn’t sure what to expect, wow does this thing vibrate I have managed to secure it to the table using 3 g clamps and a length of 1” square beech I’m thinking these machines should vibrate a bit but not this much am I right?

Spasm


----------



## scroller frank (30 Jul 2010)

Hi , From what i know about Clarke scroll saws you will probably need to fit an engine onto your stool, (or whatever you sit on ) so that you can keep up with it as it dances around your workshop !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
a friend of mine had one, it vibrated so much he only ever used it once ,
I think all scroll saws vibrate a little, some more than others , i use a delta , not a lot of vibes , the Hegner vibrates very little , if at all i understand,
You could try standing it on a concrete slab thats supposed to work . I've not tried it ,as the delta isn't bad .
hope this helps !!!!!! ----Frank ---good look


----------



## tigerhellmaker (30 Jul 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D2fOcKe8jxs


----------



## scroller frank (31 Jul 2010)

So ,you see ,some are better than others !!!!!!!!!!   
I havn't seen a hitachi saw working before , but that looks smooooooth  ---frank


----------



## spasm (31 Jul 2010)

Hi guys,
Thanks for the replies I there is a big difference in vibration level between the scroll saw in the utube video and the one in my garage. I’m sure I’ll soon be looking for a better less vibrating version, from what I’ve seen on the web 16” throat seems to be the standard size now. Any suggestions of saw’s in the £100.00 £150.00 bracket of saws?

Spasm


----------



## MikeJ (31 Jul 2010)

Hello,
I've got a cheapy scroll saw from B&Q, I've got mine screwed to the bench top through a piece of rubber carpet underlay. That made a lot of difference.


----------



## Woodchips2 (31 Jul 2010)

Hi Spasm
I bought a second-hand single speed Hegner for £100 and found that very good. I clamp it to a Workmate just to be sure it can't slip and land on my toe but I think it would be fine without the clamp!
Regards Keith


----------



## cjp (5 Aug 2010)

My Record vibrates a lot when up to full speed, but I bolted it to an MDF base and then clamp it to my bench, works a treat and keeps it portable. 

Charlie


----------



## JWLeaper (7 Aug 2010)

My Record also passed the 'coin on the table' test at all speeds for the first 30 minutes of its life when the speed controller packed up. Went back the next day and purchased an AWFS18; a solid machine.


----------



## hawkinob (8 Aug 2010)

Hi,
Don't have a AWFS18 but do have what looks like a machine from the same factory - mine's called a WMS - a Hegner clone or look a like. Very satisfied with it. Just watch the pin that the Clamping lever (tension release thingy) pivots on, mine used to work it's way loose so I replaced it with a small split pin.
Bob H.


----------



## JWLeaper (8 Aug 2010)

Bob 

As I understand it, and those more knowledgeable here will hopefully correct me if I am wrong, the AWFS18 is a Chinese copy of the German Hegner; mine is the clone, yours is the real-deal. 

For all its faults (and there are not many) the Axminster is a very good poor man's substitute. It could do with a decent paint job (powder coating?), 30 minutes lapping the table on a lap plate big enough wouldn't do any harm and spinning the speed controller round 90 degrees anti-clockwise would make it fall more readily to hand but other than that a great machine. 

The only problem I have had are breaking blade clamps - easily fixed. 

Rgds 

John


----------



## JWLeaper (8 Aug 2010)

](*,) Duh - Just reread Bob's posting - his isn't a Hegner but another clone. This must be costing Hegner a fortune. 

So how do you go back and edit your posts once they have been posted, or isn't that possible? 

John


----------



## hawkinob (8 Aug 2010)

John,
To edit just Login and on your post(s) there should appear an 'EDIT' block, click on that.

I believe the 'Hegner' look a likes are from Taiwan, at least mine is, and that's a lot different than from China I reckon.

Bob H.


----------



## cjp (9 Aug 2010)

Well I hope the speed controller on my Record doesn't pack up, seems fine so far. But then it does have a long warranty so I ain't too worried. And for £85 I'm not complaining -I couldn't justify the cost of an AWFS18 - not yet anyway, but give it time! :lol:


----------

